# I found my sign



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I saw this one sign and thought of many people here that it could apply to.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

No!!!No!!!No!!! I don't need to see this sign. I need to avoid seeing it, but it's too late now....:run:


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

And then there's this: 









Actually, stopped at a fabric store yesterday and didn't buy anything.

But I DID make scores at 2 thrift shops down the road from the fabric shop!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Some people go on vacation and buy "things" to put on the shelf. I research where we're going for fabric stores and bring back fabric. One of my best trips was in MO & IA...lots of Mennonite shops...what fun!


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

When DH was still in the military I would sew for friends and they would bring me fabric from all over the world. Some of it is still ageing, it needs the perfect project


----------

